# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Branderige wangen

## ela

Door:*ikbenhetBeste lezer,

Hopelijk heeft iemand hier wel een antwoord op mijn vraag. Mijn dokter had die namelijk niet. ''het kon van alles zijn''

Ik heb 5 dagen lang een branderig gezicht gehad. het zelfde gevoel wanneer je je huid verbrand door de zon.
Het deed heel zeer wanneer me huid bv met het hoofdkussen in aanraking kwam.*

Elke dag werd het wat minder, maar later kreeg ik van die ovale ligt verheven vlekken op me gezicht die vervolgens uitdroogde en schilfirde.*
Me huid is nog steeds onrustig.

Ik hoop dat iemand mij wijzer kan maken. Ik heb heel het internet al afgezocht maar word er alleen maar angstiger van.*
Komt dit van binnen of buiten af?*

Bedankt,*

----------


## Leontien

Weet je al wat het was?

----------


## beertjes

Hoi Ela,

Kan me goed inbeelden hoe ongerust je bent. Zeker als het in je gezicht is...
Heb je er al eens over nagedacht je huid te laten herstellen en kalmeren met 100% natuurproducten?
Ik gebruik reeds 10 j een merk dat mijn moeder uit IJsland heeft meegebracht. Purity Herbs
Als je engels kunt, er is een website www.purityherbs.is en binnenkort ook www.purityherbs.org
Er zit echt totaal niks van chemische rotzooi in en heel veel kruiden die de huid herstellen vooral bij problemen.
De moeite om je eens in te verdiepen!
Ik heb er een klein voorraadje van ingekocht dus als je interesse hebt.....

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik zeggen bezoek mij. Laat in ieder geval een deskundig iemand kijken.

----------

